# Any Absinthe fans?



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

I know it isn't really a drink that goes well with a nice cigar - but are there any other absinthe fans on the forum?

I'm a big fan myself - I have a decent collection.

For those that have only tried absinthe that tastes like black licorice - there is a lot more to a good glass of absinthe than Anise, just like there is a lot more to a good cigar. Also - no, it doesn't make you hallucinate... but a few glasses of it will make you feel really good!

Here's my collection :


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

PTAaron said:


> I know it isn't really a drink that goes well with a nice cigar - but are there any other absinthe fans on the forum?
> 
> I'm a big fan myself - I have a decent collection.
> 
> ...


Nice collection. Obviously your experience is that absinthe makes the heart grow fonder. :wink2:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

I've always been interested in it but, I haven't had a chance to try it yet. That and the stores around here only sell one brand Vincent van Gogh and I've heard that isn't the best place to start. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I've only had "La Muse Verte" and whatever they serve at Vesuvio in San Fransisco in the cool decanter thing-a-majig.

Can't say that I've acquired a taste for it. If I ever try it again, what "Non-Black Licorice' Absinthe would you recommend?


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Piper said:


> Nice collection. Obviously your experience is that absinthe makes the heart grow fonder. :wink2:


LOL!
That's one of those comments that makes me laugh more than it should every time.



Alrightdriver said:


> I've always been interested in it but, I haven't had a chance to try it yet. That and the stores around here only sell one brand Vincent van Gogh and I've heard that isn't the best place to start.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Definitely avoid Absente and Grand Absente - they are like Anise bombs... you'll never want to try another one if you have that one first. They're the ones with the van Gosh picture on the box. I have a bottle... but it was only because I wanted to bring absinthe along on a cruise and didn't want to risk losing some good stuff. 
One that is easy to find and is considers a decent first absinthe is Lucid. It's pretty much available everywhere in the US.



SoCal Gunner said:


> I've only had "La Muse Verte" and whatever they serve at Vesuvio in San Fransisco in the cool decanter thing-a-majig.
> 
> Can't say that I've acquired a taste for it. If I ever try it again, what "Non-Black Licorice' Absinthe would you recommend?


They're all going to have some anise flavor to them, but off the top of my head one where it isn't too overpowering are Obsello. That one has a lot of other flavors and the anise is pretty subtle. 
I did a blind tasting with some friends a while back where they voted on "the best" and they picked Pacifique with Mansinthe in close second place. None of them had tried absinthe before so that seemed like a pretty good endorsement.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> LOL!
> That's one of those comments that makes me laugh more than it should every time.
> 
> Definitely avoid Absente and Grand Absente - they are like Anise bombs... you'll never want to try another one if you have that one first. They're the ones with the van Gosh picture on the box. I have a bottle... but it was only because I wanted to bring absinthe along on a cruise and didn't want to risk losing some good stuff.
> ...


Thanks for the info. The lucid is the one I've been looking for. Good to know I am on the right track.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> Thanks for the info. The lucid is the one I've been looking for. Good to know I am on the right track.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


There are some online shops where you can get something nicer for less money, but you won't be disappointed with Lucid. 
Just be sure to use ice cold water when you mix it - I've been in a rush and used "kind of cold" water and it wasn't quite the same. 
I tend to skip the sugar cube, but a lot of people like it because it's part of the tradition.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

PTAaron said:


> LOL!
> That's one of those comments that makes me laugh more than it should every time.


Thanks for being gentle. I thought I was being so clever! :frown2:

You are certainly a wealth of information. I'm glad you joined the Puff daddies. :serious:


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Piper said:


> Thanks for being gentle. I thought I was being so clever! :frown2:
> 
> You are certainly a wealth of information. I'm glad you joined the Puff daddies. :serious:


You're too kind - I'm just a fan that picked up a bit of info over the years... pales in comparison to the cigar knowledge around these parts!

I was being sincere about laughing...
Just like at work - at least 3 times a day when I'm handing someone an exercise ball I will say "here ya go, have a ball!" and laugh my head off... you'd think after 16 years that joke would get old but it just doesn't!


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Do any of the US offerings have the wormwood in them?

Supposedly that was the ingredient that people tripped on back in the day.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Scap said:


> Do any of the US offerings have the wormwood in them?
> 
> Supposedly that was the ingredient that people tripped on back in the day.


Yeah, as of 2002(ish) wormwood is allowed back in Absinthe. The "ban" was really a conspiracy by wine manufacturers spreading rumors that absinthe made people trip out and go insane. Back in the 1800s there was a grape issue in Europe (I don't recall the exact details) but it was causing a shortage of wine - absinthe was becoming the drink of choice and replacing wine... so they started spreading rumors and making up stories.

Wormwood is required for it to be a true absinthe - it adds a little bite and adds a fun numbing effect to your tongue. Doesn't actually cause hallucinations though.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Tasty treat while watching Stranger Things


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Since I own a small distillery here in PA to produce my rum, vodka, and bourbon, I often read through different TTB regs before submitting new formulas. I looked into absinthe briefly about a year ago. Just like gin's primary ingredient/flavor is juniper, absinthe is basically supposed to be wormwood schnapps with other flavors to qualify as "absinthe". The other two flavors are usually star anise and cardamom. The problem is anise produces more flavor by weight than wormwood does. It would be nice if a lot of the producers would tone down the anise a bit in there formula.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

I bought 2 bottles maybe 12 years ago online. If i recall correctly it was something like 150 a bottle. It was supposed to be the stuff with wormwood in it. I didn't get any "tripping" feeling from it but it was a nice fun buzz. Not your typical alcohol buzz. 

One thing that really stood out to me was the massive hangover I got the next day. The first day the bottles came I was excited to try them. I had 2 drinks, about two shots in total poured over a sugar cube. The next day I was hung over until I went to bed. My buddy only had one shot and said he experienced the same. I think I stuck one of the stickers from one of the bottles on my freezer, if so I'll take a picture of it. It was pricey stuff back then but I was getting the stuff that you wern't supposed to have in the US. Even got some whiskey with cobra's, vipers, and scorpions in them. Those were pretty nasty, didn't taste like whisky at all. More like breakfast sausage mixed with a crappy spirit that I couldn't pinpoint.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Since I own a small distillery here in PA to produce my rum, vodka, and bourbon, I often read through different TTB regs before submitting new formulas. I looked into absinthe briefly about a year ago. Just like gin's primary ingredient/flavor is juniper, absinthe is basically supposed to be wormwood schnapps with other flavors to qualify as "absinthe". The other two flavors are usually star anise and cardamom. The problem is anise produces more flavor by weight than wormwood does. It would be nice if a lot of the producers would tone down the anise a bit in there formula.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've noticed a few smaller places ha e been getting into absinthe... if you run a batch I'd love to sample it 



ADRUNKK said:


> I bought 2 bottles maybe 12 years ago online. If i recall correctly it was something like 150 a bottle. It was supposed to be the stuff with wormwood in it. I didn't get any "tripping" feeling from it but it was a nice fun buzz. Not your typical alcohol buzz.
> 
> One thing that really stood out to me was the massive hangover I got the next day. The first day the bottles came I was excited to try them. I had 2 drinks, about two shots in total poured over a sugar cube. The next day I was hung over until I went to bed. My buddy only had one shot and said he experienced the same. I think I stuck one of the stickers from one of the bottles on my freezer, if so I'll take a picture of it. It was pricey stuff back then but I was getting the stuff that you wern't supposed to have in the US. Even got some whiskey with cobra's, vipers, and scorpions in them. Those were pretty nasty, didn't taste like whisky at all. More like breakfast sausage mixed with a crappy spirit that I couldn't pinpoint.


Interesting, I've always noticed the opposite with absinthe. Even on nights where I've had too many glasses of it I wake up feeling great the next morning, unlike other nights with too much whiskey or rum. LOL! 
I think it's the herbs and the fact that it's mixed with water that makes the difference maybe?


----------



## HaydenBradbury (Nov 1, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> I know it isn't really a drink that goes well with a nice cigar - but are there any other absinthe fans on the forum?
> 
> I'm a big fan myself - I have a decent collection.
> 
> ...


That's an awesome collection, I am a big fan of absinthe...good to know there are others out there!


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

HaydenBradbury said:


> That's an awesome collection, I am a big fan of absinthe...good to know there are others out there!


Thanks!
Nothing high end, but definitely some tasty stuff. 
What are your favorites?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

There was a time a few years back, when we experimented with different Absinthe, maybe a half dozen bottles. I do not recall all the brands, but the one I settled with is St. George Absinthe Verte - See photos. I still drink it now and again. I like it best in the tall glass you see. fill the bubble at the bottom with Absinthe and then fill the glass with a decent Champagne. I prefer Roederer Estate Brut, about $20 a bottle. Man that's a good drink. The other way I love it is using it with a nice pour of Whistlepig Rye and a light pour of Absinthe and the rocks. So good but very dangerous!


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

JohnnyFlake said:


> There was a time a few years back, when we experimented with different Absinthe, maybe a half dozen bottles. I do not recall all the brands, but the one I settled with is St. George Absinthe Verte - See photos. I still drink it now and again. I like it best in the tall glass you see. fill the bubble at the bottom with Absinthe and then fill the glass with a decent Champagne. I prefer Roederer Estate Brut, about $20 a bottle. Man that's a good drink. The other way I love it is using it with a nice pour of Whistlepig Rye and a light pour of Absinthe and the rocks. So good but very dangerous!


I have a small bottle of St George, I liked it. 
I've never tried the champagne/absinthe combo but I hear it was good - it was apparently invented by Hemingway - Death in the Afternoon. There's an absinthe bar I want to go to in Detroit that does specials on death in the afternoon on Sundays.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

PTAaron said:


> I have a small bottle of St George, I liked it.
> I've never tried the champagne/absinthe combo but I hear it was good - it was apparently invented by Hemingway - Death in the Afternoon. There's an absinthe bar I want to go to in Detroit that does specials on death in the afternoon on Sundays.


Let me just say, that the champagne makes the difference. You should go with a dry - Not Sweet Champagne. They are super delicious and go down far too easy. Be Careful!


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Let me just say, that the champagne makes the difference. You should go with a dry - Not Sweet Champagne. They are super delicious and go down far too easy. Be Careful!


Thanks for the tip! 
I like Hemingway's recipe: 
"Pour one jigger absinthe into a Champagne glass. Add iced Champagne until it attains the proper opalescent milkiness. Drink three to five of these slowly."
I think 3-5 would probably cure anything that ails ya!


----------



## HaydenBradbury (Nov 1, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> Thanks!
> Nothing high end, but definitely some tasty stuff.
> What are your favorites?


I have only had the Lucid, good stuff. I would be interested in trying the others. I always want to order some absinthe from the UK, but the shipping charges are astronomical...can't justify it. Now on a good bottle of scotch, I will splurge for shipping. I wish we had a bigger presence of absinthe in the US.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

HaydenBradbury said:


> I have only had the Lucid, good stuff. I would be interested in trying the others. I always want to order some absinthe from the UK, but the shipping charges are astronomical...can't justify it. Now on a good bottle of scotch, I will splurge for shipping. I wish we had a bigger presence of absinthe in the US.


If you have access to a "Total Wine" Store, they have a nice selection of Absinthe.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

JohnnyFlake said:


> If you have access to a "Total Wine" Store, they have a nice selection of Absinthe.


DrinkupNY has has a nice selection and reasonable shipping as well.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've tried some in the past and blame my type 2 diabetes because of it...apparently The Jefferson Airplane took my experience and wrote a song about it.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Sure you are t thinking of Wilfred Brimley?


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

@PTAaron I bought a small 50ml bottle of Mephisto, but kinda forgot about it. And since I've never tried absinthe I don't know how to drink/mix it. Your post reminded me of it.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

CloakedInSmoke said:


> @PTAaron I bought a small 50ml bottle of Mephisto, but kinda forgot about it. And since I've never tried absinthe I don't know how to drink/mix it. Your post reminded me of it.


Mephisto is an odd one, different flavors than the more traditional absinthes. I have a little bottle of it too and tried it once... has a lot more "spices" in it, so it's interesting.

I think I had it mixed 1oz with 3oz ice cold water, no sugar cube. 
I just looked at wormwood society and one of the reviewers there thought it would be better with a sugar cube.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

PTAaron said:


> Mephisto is an odd one, different flavors than the more traditional absinthes. I have a little bottle of it too and tried it once... has a lot more "spices" in it, so it's interesting.
> 
> I think I had it mixed 1oz with 3oz ice cold water, no sugar cube.
> I just looked at wormwood society and one of the reviewers there thought it would be better with a sugar cube.


Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

PTAaron said:


> Sure you are t thinking of Wilfred Brimley?


I eat and drink so many bad things for me....have had it for 20 years and at my age I don't care anymore. I push enough insulin for 5 people and I've had a good life so for me...it's all about quality of life. Gimme another bowl of ice cream.>


----------

